# Paphiopedilum Winnie's Thunder x James Bacon



## Erythrone (Feb 24, 2013)

Paphiopedilum Winnie's Thunder x James Bacon

First bloom. Quite ugly




Paphiopedilum Winnie's Thunder x James Bacon web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 24, 2013)

Shape is rough but the color is amazing!!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes the shape is problem. Ther is another bud on the same stalk. We'll see if it will be better!


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 24, 2013)

Cool! I do think the shape will improve. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 24, 2013)

Dang! My monitor nearly imploded!.....just messing with you. Color patten is a plus.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 24, 2013)

only a mother could love that.................sorry


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 24, 2013)

Ozpaph... I am not sure I am its mother...


----------



## limuhead (Feb 24, 2013)

Beauty is only skin deep, ugly runs to the roots... but, nice color!


----------



## raymond (Feb 24, 2013)

hi read who made this hybrid is its first bloom


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 24, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Ozpaph... I am not sure I am its mother...



step 'mother' counts :rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Carkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Awwwww, I don't think it is that bad! I love the colour. It is so different than the colour that Cloud's predicted this cross would turn out to be isn't it? I have this one too:rollhappy:!


----------



## paphreek (Feb 24, 2013)

Not too surprising an outcome when a Brachy, especially with bellatulum in it, is crossed with a standard complex.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2013)

Maybe next time...


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 25, 2013)

Carkin said:


> Awwwww, I don't think it is that bad! I love the colour. It is so different than the colour that Cloud's predicted this cross would turn out to be isn't it? I have this one too:rollhappy:!



Yes!!! Very different!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 3, 2013)

Another plant of the same cross. But it is its 2nd blooming





Paphiopedilum Winnie's Thunder x James Bacon_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 3, 2013)

if you flower another hundred one might be impressive........sorry.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 3, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> if you flower another hundred one might be impressive........sorry.



That is my thought too!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 3, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Paphiopedilum Winnie's Thunder x James Bacon
> 
> First bloom. Quite ugly



You're cracking me up!


----------



## Carkin (Mar 4, 2013)

Very interesting! Better shape but I think that the colour on the first on is nicer. I wonder how mine will turn out.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 4, 2013)

Carkin said:


> Very interesting! Better shape but I think that the colour on the first on is nicer. I wonder how mine will turn out.



I don't think it will be pink like the picture in the catalogue


----------



## Carkin (Mar 4, 2013)

Hahahahaha....I think that you will be right!!! :wink:


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 17, 2013)

A real blooming machine.



Paphiopedilum Winnie's Thunder x James Bacon 3 fleurs_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know, but I think the only redeeming feature of this cross is that it is prolific---but ugly always is. It is a pity there isn't a judging class for most ugly Paph. The color is nice too, in a "Picasso had an accident" sort of way.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2013)

Very good for potted plant market! I would like to get one.


----------



## Carkin (Mar 19, 2013)

I may be biased because I have one but...I REALLY like it!!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 20, 2013)

Carkin said:


> I may be biased because I have one but...I REALLY like it!!!



Ugly does have a strange way of growing on someone... We seem programmed to like the under-dog.

Maybe if someone was brave enough to sibling cross these something halfway decent might be produced. You just need to get rid of all those uglyfying belletalum genes.


----------



## Carkin (Mar 20, 2013)

:rollhappy: I guess beauty really is in the eye of the beholder...not that I would call it beautiful but I wouldn't call it ugly either. I find it interesting, and I like unique things! :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2013)

Look at this. Do you how many I could sell at a flower stall in NYC in a day!!?? 100's. 


Erythrone said:


> A real blooming machine.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 21, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Look at this. Do you how many I could sell at a flower stall in NYC in a day!!?? 100's.



The general public doesn't have our hypercritical eye :clap:

The more I look at the plant the less ugly it gets. Guess its growing on me too. It is very eye-catching.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 21, 2013)

TyroneGenade said:


> The general public doesn't have our hypercritical eye :clap:
> 
> The more I look at the plant the less ugly it gets. Guess its growing on me too. It is very eye-catching.



Just like the medusa..........


----------



## Trithor (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry, a few days later and it still aint great! I have a few like it, very easy to flower, and so I keep them, but each time they do flower, I wonder why I kept them in the first place.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2013)

Send them on a NYC vacation!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 21, 2013)

I am thinking about selling it...


----------

